# Freebsd 12.2 X system problem



## leftworld (Nov 26, 2020)

I from 12.0-p3 upgrade 12.2, then start gdm, It's going to black screen.
I reinstall 12.2 , The problem remains. xorg gdm xfce4 the same


----------



## Lamia (Nov 26, 2020)

It is a well known problem.

Check the below for suggestions:








						No Screens Found_FreeBSD 12.2
					

Hello,  Thanks in advance for helping me resolve this issue. As the title suggest, I'm currently having issues with Xorg not finding my screen/monitor. I just finished installing the base system on an old Toshiba Satellite laptop using an ISO image downloaded from www.freebsd.org. After...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Configuring Xorg
					

Hello-again  Sorry, for being muted for long, was held-up!  Well, I downloaded FreeBSD 12.2 and started my installation. All well with base install and some basic packages to start with the Terminal.  Then, comes the big move to Xorg:  pkg install Xorg drm-kmod pkg install kde5 sddm firefox...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						X - no screens found - error
					

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD.  I have been searching the forum, and googled, but haven't found an answer to this question.  I have a HP EliteBook 850, 14" screen.  Installing Xorg seems a bit tricky.  I have installed Xorg, dbus (and enabled it in /etc/rc.conf), a windowmanager (dwm) and edited my...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Nvidia console other than 80x24?
					

Is it possible to get the console set to something other than 80x24 with an nvidia card?  12.2-RELEASE GeForce GT 710 vt  X is working, although switching out of X is garbled (I can switch back to X and then exit X and we’re back to OK.)  Currently running the latest driver (455.38) from nvidia...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## leftworld (Nov 26, 2020)

Lamia said:


> It is a well known problem.
> 
> Check the below for suggestions:
> 
> ...


 OK thanks


----------



## Raffeale (Dec 18, 2020)

post /var/log/Xorg.log  and dmesg here, do you turn off the securelevel ? and what's vga card is your?
sometime the NoScreen found problem is that the securelevel didn't turn off.


----------

